# Epoxy Help



## Johnturner (May 8, 2021)

I tried to cast a block in a 4" PVC pipe I kept it warm and this is what I got: I know the holes are air pockets, I did not use a pressure pot. It seems it is very brittle and does not want to cut either with carbide of HSS. What am I doing wrong.

PS the wood pieces from thus site.
John

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 8, 2021)

I don’t know much about casting, but I’d worry about heat build up in a thick epoxy pour like that... I wonder if that is part of why the voids occurred?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 8, 2021)

Which epoxy are you using? Very few are rated for 4 inch. I suspect doc is right. I have blown out holes and such like with heat. If it has cracks in it as well, it is almost certainly too thick too fast.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## eaglea1 (May 8, 2021)

I agree with Doc, what epoxy are you using. A deep pour type may give you better results. You could also do 
a multiple layer pour that might work out better if not using a deep pour. Did you use a release agent on the pvc
and did you leave any epoxy inside the pvc, on the release? I would try a multiple layer pour and use a butane torch
on each layer to remove bubbles. Good luck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (May 9, 2021)

I will find out which epoxy it was - I thought of multiple pours but thought it would leave hard lines, especially with different colors.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (May 9, 2021)

You will need a deep pour epoxy that is rated for 4 inch depth and possibly put it in front of a fan to pull heat off it the first 24 hrs. You should be using a 72 hour product for something this depth...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Igor (May 9, 2021)

the resin boiled from overheating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (May 9, 2021)

Looks like moisture in the wood also reacted with the heat and resin. Was it dry

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

